# Model FT2200E $129



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

http://woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=20403&productid=148513P&WeeklySpecial=True

Saw this one today, thought it might interest one or two of you


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow ,that is an awesome price for that router. Not sure but I think this is the same router BJ picked up somewhere else for that kind of money as well. Must be a new model coming. 

Corey


----------



## Ladd (Nov 11, 2007)

HartvilleTool.com has it for $125 with free shipping. I bought one there about a month ago for the same price.


----------



## MikeWood (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm brand new here. I just bought this router for use in a table. Anyone have this mounted in a table? Any tips on the best way to use it in a table?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Mike.


----------



## MikeWood (Dec 2, 2007)

thanks Doc!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

MikeWood said:


> Hey guys, I'm brand new here. I just bought this router for use in a table. Anyone have this mounted in a table? Any tips on the best way to use it in a table?


Welcome to the forums.

Best tip? Take the spring/s out of it for table use.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi MikeWood

I have one mounted in a table it's the 1700 model, it's a great router for the router table, the one you have is made to work in the router table right out of the box ,it can be adjusted from the top side of the table and because the model number you have they made the motor shaft longer so you can change the bit from the top side of the router table.

The one I have I can do the same but I used a offset wrench that will let me do the same , plus you don't need to remove the springs from the Freud because it can be adjusted so easy from the top side.or the bottom side..one of the nice things about the Freud is that it's thiner than most routers that's a big help if you want to pop it out and used it for your plunge router with the nice big base plate on it...and the handles don't stick out as far as most routers do..

I just got one more or to say I should have it in a week .. 
I also have a Hitachi 3 1/4 HP and It can't have the handles in place because they stick out to far to get it in the 11" sq. hole in the table top...

As far for the tips you don't need them so to speak it's a great router,one small tip you don't need push router at it's high speed, I run mine at the number one or the number two setting most of the time it has all the power you will need at the low speeds,,,...


============




MikeWood said:


> Hey guys, I'm brand new here. I just bought this router for use in a table. Anyone have this mounted in a table? Any tips on the best way to use it in a table?


----------



## MikeWood (Dec 2, 2007)

Thank Bj....unfortunately, for some reason there was no owners manual in the box when I got the router today, so I'm figuring this out on my own. I don't see how the shaft is long enough to change bits above the table? But maybe I just haven't figured it out yet. 

Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

You may want to drop Charles M. a PM ,I'm sure he can get you one (Manual) It's not that great of a manual but it's nice to have for the pars list just in case..

http://www.routerforums.com/members/charles-m-7718.html
http://www.routerforums.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=7718

Do you have the router mounted to a drop in base plate in the router table ?

===========


----------



## MikeWood (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks Bob....not mounted at all yet!


----------



## GBM (Dec 18, 2007)

I bought one of these FT2200E at the local Woodcraft store a week ago. I could have gotten it for the same amount from Amazon probably with free shipping and no 8 percent tax...but I want to have some store I can walk into and get things right then....Also I assumed that in doing that they would be able to answer all my questions about it.... ( not exactly how it turned out ).
I think I really deserved to get this because my other two routers were Sears from 1979.... One hp and you better be holding on when you pull the trigger....( Sears used to put some of their tools on half price sale...so I got one for table and one for hand)
The locking nut for the collet is hard to get off so I thought I would just get one for each of the two sizes... that is proving harder than I imagined it would be... The website for Freud does not show any parts that I could find..so I guess a call is in order tomorrow. I did get the instruction manual with it...and a parts list... so maybe it will be easy to get that... (?). They had already had others come in with problems getting the locking nut off the collets.... 
I have not started it up yet.. trying to find the proper bases etc... for what I want to use it for. Freud makes their own set of router guides...but Woodcraft puts their set of ten on sale regularly ... 
Any suggestions anyone has I would appreciate your input...Greg


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi GBM

They can be just a bit tricky to switch out, it's takes a bit of time to get it down , but getting one more will make it easyer,I have 5 of them for the Freud routers I have.
BUT here's a work around,,pickup a Adaptor Bushing form 1/2" to 1/4" and just use the 1/2" collet most of the time, then all you do is pop in the adaptor ..

Steel Adaptor Bushings #275 at $ 4.oo ea.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/adapbush.html
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95160

Check your post on Tue.and I'm almost sure Charles M. will pop in on this one and give you the info you want.

======


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Greg,

Welcome to the group. The nut is a snap fit on the collet and can be a little tricky to remove. The secret is to lean the collet so it is angled as you pull. Trying to pull it straight out is very difficult. Here's a parts list for the tool:
http://www.freudtools.com/images/manuals/FT2200VCE.pdf
You can call our Power Tool Parts and Repair department @ (800) 334-4107 (option 3) and they will be happy to help you get another nut.
The template guide set that we offer includes an adapter ring so the router will accept PC style bushings. It is available separately as the FT1100:
http://www.freudtools.com/p-285-template-guides.aspx


----------



## GBM (Dec 18, 2007)

To Bobj3 and Charles M,
Boy, can't beat the service on this question.... not only a work around but urls to the correct parts numbers.... in one day... 
Now that I know what the PC type look like.. I can see that the HF appear identical... I would have picked up a couple at Woodcraft yesterday but in addition to not having the set on sale they did not have any of the locking rings to go with the individually packed template guides.... 
That is really great to have someone available actually WITH a company for which you have just acquired an exciting tool.... I will do my due diligence and follow up with actions based on yall's fine information. 
I have noticed that unlike some sites there seems to be a realistic attitude towards Harbor Freight on this site... I like that... I got a combo water grinder once which had no grease in the worm gear...after applying that it works fine... but my best buy was the bandsaw they put on sale for $260... there is a guy ( bookmark on other computer) who had one and told what to do to make it workable... things like put the link belts on to decrease vibration. When I brought it home I was expecting all sorts of tuning and alignment work... but I put the blade on and it tracked perfectly right from the get go... I am very pleased with it since I don't do enough bandsaw work to justify putting much money into one.. 
Thanks a bunch, Greg


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Greg

For my SMALL part, I also like HF, most router add on items are the same and I always try and find the lowest price and just pass them on...I can show you the water but I can't make you drink...so to speak  the NET is the key now days to get the best price for most of the items you and I want and need....


----------



## Ladd (Nov 11, 2007)

Charles M said:


> The template guide set that we offer includes an adapter ring so the router will accept PC style bushings. It is available separately as the FT1100:
> http://www.freudtools.com/p-285-template-guides.aspx


Charles, many thanks for your continued presence on this board.

I note from searching the web for the FT1100 adapter or the whole bushing kit that includes the adapter (FT2020) that half the photos show the adapter with four holes drilled in it and half the photos show no holes drilled in it.

Could you please explain this?


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

The FT1100 Adapter Plate originally had the four extra holes to facilitate dust collection. However, it was found to only be marginally effective so the extra machining step was eliminated. All currently shipping adapters have only the center hole for the template guide.


----------



## GBM (Dec 18, 2007)

Logistics notes : When going to Harbor Freight... after you found something on sale ONline... print that out and take it with you in case the local store you are going to does not have it on sale at that price. That is what I was told by the local manager when I arrived empty handed once......now, whether they have it IN STOCK is another question ..and for which the telephone is designed... 
On my computer it always tries to use 3 pages of paper for one sale item...almost nothing printed on the last two....you may want to try restricting your printer instructions to ' print first page only' ...or something like that... Greg

That MLCS site ... what fun !!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Greg

One more small tip,,,once you get on the mailing list from HF you will get the flyer in the mail all the time, don't trash them,look on the last page for the item call $10.oo Gift Card,cut that out and the next time you order a item form HF use that number on the order,,,you will get in the mail ,a FREE gift card,,,they can add up real quick, the last order I got I used 3 of the cards and got 30.oo off right at that point or you can use them in the brick front/walk in store also..

===========


----------



## GBM (Dec 18, 2007)

Bj, Hey !!! They have been holding out on me... I am not on their mailing list... I don't know why ... Woodcraft can certainly find my mailbox.... LOL


----------



## caliban (Apr 30, 2008)

About the missing manual: The case has a slot that holds the manual, it is top right and roughly 6" x 3/4". The manual may have slipped down and into the case. Fish around and it may well be there.


----------

